# Whats the BEST MINI LIGHTBAR??



## Chevyboy

Guys,

wondering if I could get your $.02 on which mini lightbar is the brightest, and best deal for the money?

I am looking to toss one on my truck and I am having a hard time deciding on what mini lightbar is the brightest and rotates fast? I am looking for one so that everybody will notice the truck.

Let me know what you think


----------



## NoFearDeere

I got my Whelen Responder Super LED bar for $300 at www.strobesnmore.com and you can see me better than than state and city plows!


----------



## Wieckster

I am looking for the same answers I am loking at the SHO-ME Luminator LED which is 399


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

Chevyboy;520152 said:


> Guys,
> 
> wondering if I could get your $.02 on which mini lightbar is the brightest, and best deal for the money?
> 
> I am looking to toss one on my truck and I am having a hard time deciding on what mini lightbar is the brightest and rotates fast? I am looking for one so that everybody will notice the truck.
> 
> Let me know what you think


i just bought a whelen mini edge for my truck from a fellow ps member. ill let you know how it is when i get it. i wont be mounting it until i get a back rack and ill take my ecco dual rotator off.


----------



## Chevyboy

LawnProLandCare;520181 said:


> i just bought a whelen mini edge for my truck from a fellow ps member. ill let you know how it is when i get it. i wont be mounting it until i get a back rack and ill take my ecco dual rotator off.


Thanks!!!:salute:


----------



## Chevyboy

POPO4995;520163 said:


> I got my Whelen Responder Super LED bar for $300 at www.strobesnmore.com and you can see me better than than state and city plows!


Looks Awesome on the web!!! Do you have a video that you could post of it???
Ill definitly keep that in mind!!!!:salute:


----------



## troy28282

I have a Sho-Me Luminatior and love it. Its really bright and has great side visablity.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Chevyboy;520187 said:


> Looks Awesome on the web!!! Do you have a video that you could post of it???
> Ill definitly keep that in mind!!!!:salute:


I will see what I can do


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Get the Whelen Responder LP mini light bar with Linear LED's. Extremely bright and will last much longer than strobes or rotator lights while using less power. Here's a link and video:http://www.sirennet.com/whr2lphpa.html

Other places sell the same product but the above link has a video and thats where i got mine.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Whelen responder lp 6 with the linear leds. bought mine for $300 its awesome so bright


----------



## v-plower

I have 2 of these and they are great. Low profile and pretty bright.
Whelen mini liberty


----------



## iakentdoz

TLC Snow Div.;520413 said:


> Get the Whelen Responder LP mini light bar with Linear LED's. Extremely bright and will last much longer than strobes or rotator lights while using less power. Here's a link and video:http://www.sirennet.com/whr2lphpa.html
> 
> Other places sell the same product but the above link has a video and thats where i got mine.


I love my Wheelen Responder Linear light bar! Very very bright.



POPO4995;520163 said:


> I got my Whelen Responder Super LED bar for $300 at www.strobesnmore.com and you can see me better than than state and city plows!


I know, State plows look weak compared the the responder light bar or any Linear LED's!


----------



## toyman

I have the Able 2 from Sho-Me. Great light bar for just over $200. 

Toyman


----------



## Fiafighterdude

the best is the whelen responder lp


----------



## ultimate plow

Federal signal makes just as good products as whelen. The highlighter solaris LED beats the responder for off axis warning. The linear responders patterns can be switched in cab. As with the highlighter you have to change it with a magnet on top of the dome. Both bars are pretty equall, the highlighter just looks better too. Very stealthy. Cost is about the same


----------



## mikelawtown

thinking about the lp myself..was thinkong about the sho me but i dont think the height would be good when we have 2+ inches....whats the solaris look like


----------



## Chevyboy

Anyone else???


----------



## goose06

I use the following halogen rotator. Plenty bright._http://northamericansignalc.thomasnet.com/item/light-bars-micro-mini-light-bars/halogen-rotating-micro-mini-bars/mmbtr-a?&seo=110&plpver=1001&bc=100|1016|3001075_


----------



## BigDave12768

I got the Able2 Sho-me light bar its was like $240 shipped. It very low profile. Its very bright and has like 7 different flash patterns. PLus it never seem to draw down my volts like my old Whelan did on my old truck. The one for 399 from Sho-me is bigger and bulky looking on top of roof. I know someone that has one. But both have great visability from any angle. Oh one other thing I would recomend getting LED bar they make no noise at all. Unlike rotating ones


----------



## ultimate plow

mikelawtown;521164 said:


> thinking about the lp myself..was thinkong about the sho me but i dont think the height would be good when we have 2+ inches....whats the solaris look like


Highlighter Solaris


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Sho-Me Luminator Bar best mini bar i have bought!!!


----------



## OSLIGHTS

Whelen Responder LP !


----------



## blk90s13

I use a federal mini light bar and it gets the job done, bought it used off a member here and works great ever since

http://www.ilfireandpoliceequip.com/highlighter.htm HLCM-F


----------



## jay2500hd

I have a little nova microbar led mini mag mount 8 head amber that i use on trucks that don't have a bar. not a bad one for the price($50)


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

i got my whelen mini edge in last week and love it so far. i tried it out in the basement hooked up to a battery and it was bright. im waiting on a backrack to get it mounted up.. the alley lights and takedowns are awesome too. im extremely happy withmy purchase. on that note i also liek the ecco lp stealth rotator i have on my truck now. im definately saving that for when i pick up a second truck.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

if i can locate my digital camera ill try to take a vide of them for you...


----------



## Fiafighterdude

ultimate plow;524789 said:


> Highlighter Solaris


is the highlighter any better than the responder lp


----------



## DodgeGuy

Fiafighterdude;529557 said:


> is the highlighter any better than the responder lp


Nope, they are about the same, However, the Highlighter does not have any problems as the Responder LP has some issues.


----------



## jblankster

i have a whelen mini edge, custom setup its great. all amber with the end caps with clear alley cut outs even though i dont have alleys so it flashes amber and clear, then i have 2 rear or forward facing (depends on which direction i put it) led panels in the center with a toggle switch on the bottom of the bar to change flash patterns. this all runs off a cig. plug and has some big ass strong poly coated magnets


----------



## JK-Plow

I use the Highlighter Solaris LED. Very bright. I have not seen the Whelen Responder LED lit up in person yet. I hear it is bright. The Whelen bar is a little cheaper in price. YouTube has the Solaris lit up if you want to see one turned on. Bought mine at www.priority1emergency.com a Michigan store. He carries both bars, but can't keep the Whelen in stock. Galls, Strobes n More, Sirennet, and LSH Lights all carry mini light bars and sell on the internet. Galls carries both brands, where the others do not carry the Federal mini light bar. The others carry the ShoMe brand bars. Priority 1 Emergency carries all of them, plus a larger version of the ShoMe bar. Any of these lights will work well. Stay with LED is you want brightness and to save on the battery when plowing.


----------



## F250 Boss v

I have just installed a Whelen Liberty Mini light Bar -with linear LED's Model LP2AAAP. I converted the permanent mount to a mag mount, by using 4, 90 lb. magnets. I can't believe just how bright this light is, even in bright sunshine! And the current draw is minimal! It was brand new, and I got it off Craiglist from a guy in Vermont, so I was able to save some bucks the purchase. Glad I have it, -for me it's the best light I've ever run.


----------



## Enzo

I am thinking about getting the Whelen Guardian 2 from these guys. It is pretty cheap http://www.sirennet.com/whel2rotdiam.html


----------



## tjthorson

I put the amber 11.1200 sho-me mini LED on my Jeep. I needed something low profile so I could clear the roof in the parking garage at work, and needed to mount it without a magnet (since I have a fiberglass hardtop). Its nice an bright - heck, it leaves spots in my eyes if I try to look at it when standing near the jeep. There is a video on u-tube here - that is not mine, but I looked at this video before I bought mine:






Here is a red one - but he runs through the different flash patterns that it can do.






Basically there are three wires going to the unit, you send 12v through one, another is ground, and the third wire you send 12v off a momentary contact switch. That 12v will cycle through the flash patterns.

Here is where I bought mine from:

http://www.swps.com/11-1200.html

Its very low profile - only 2 1/4" tall, so it worked perfect for me. On my jeep I mounted it to one of those windshield light bars, so I didnt have to drill any holes in my hardtop and I can leave it on when the softop is on during the summer. For $217 - it can't be beat.


----------



## 84deisel

I just bought my second led highlighter today.I love the 20 different flash patterns.


----------



## Doom & Gloom

I'm ordering the sho-me from here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LED-...ryZ33713QQihZ001QQitemZ110229984028QQtcZphoto
Very reliable person, I've bought my strobes from them also.


----------



## RepoMan207

Lawn Pro, Did you ever get your mini setup on the backrack? Got anypics. I have a backrack, and got my mini edge today.


----------



## F250 Boss v

I have the Whelen mini liberty LED, very nice light, both during the day and at night!


----------



## RepoMan207

Did you mount to a Backrack? I am looking to see which bracket('s) work best for the Mini Edge to a Backrack. I don't like that center pogo stick style too much. I am thinking of getting that, then choping off the pole and do a custom mount direct to the Backrack, but I really need to know how it connects on both ends in order to make a descion.


----------



## plowtime1

Is Strobes and More open to the public and/or businesses, are the savings worth the trip from Boston..thanks


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Well shipping is usually less than $20 so if you burn more than that getting there, then no its not worth it.


----------



## v-plower

I needed another mini bar after one of my cheap dome lights flew off the roof.
I was going to get another mini liberty LED but the owner of the store where I buy them had a responder for a lot less so I decided to give it a try and I really like it.


----------



## plowtime1

Hey V-plow,
If you dnt mind me asking,
What was the final price...and was the mount magnetic or perm? was your supplier rh scales?


----------



## RepoMan207

RH Scales Portland?


----------



## plowtime1

Yes, I believe they have multiple locations, but unclear if there all warehouses as to the one we visit...good guys to deal with.


----------



## RepoMan207

I never can find any deals in there. It's been awhile though, I think I will stop down there and check um out. My girl works just down the street at Paradigm Windows.


----------



## mikelawtown

Send me a pic of that responder if u can , im looking for a new light myself....and repo what kind of windows? does your girl work for? Home? I need a picture window...


----------



## bigmike1289

I have a buddy of mine from NJ who installs all the lights on police interceptors his site is hammerled.com 
he also installs everything if ur in the northern nj area


----------



## harddock

Nova mini bar $150 magnet, lighter plug. Works great, and you have some serious gas money left in your pocket


----------



## v-plower

I bought it from Springfield Auto and truck in springfield MA. I actually ordered it at a home show last spring and got a really good deal.
Ill post a video after my truck gets out of the shop. Getting some warranty work done.


----------



## v-plower

Oh yeah it is magnet mount but I am now mounting it on my backrack so I am either going to give it back and get a perm. mount or rig this one to be perm.


----------



## bosman

jyst got a sho me 27" led lightbar, its 10" bigger than the mini bar, i'll send a link of the crappy video i took.


----------



## Doom & Gloom

Here is the link to my Whelen Responder. Works real good, magnetic mount and 30 flash patterns. In the video it set on one that is ok.


----------



## murphyslaw

I LOVE my Whelen super mini justice.

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0333.flv


----------



## jerry b.

murphyslaw;647127 said:


> I LOVE my Whelen super mini justice.
> 
> http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0333.flv


*That is a pretty cool video there murphy. I am also thinking about getting a magnet mount mini justice lightbar for my 08' F-350. $500 is a lot of smack to lay down but judging from the guys on this forum who have them there in not another mini-lightbar that can compare as for light output. *


----------



## Roundhammer

Well that settles it!

I was on the fence about getting a Responder. I would have really liked MORE lights..just a wider bar. But after I had the mini ions put in the grill and the LINZ6's on the rear plate. The Linz6's ARE CRAZY BRIGHT!

Responder it is


----------



## Mark13

Roundhammer;1489866 said:


> Well that settles it!
> 
> I was on the fence about getting a Responder. I would have really liked MORE lights..just a wider bar. But after I had the mini ions put in the grill and the LINZ6's on the rear plate. The Linz6's ARE CRAZY BRIGHT!
> 
> Responder it is


It took almost 4yrs to make that decision?


----------



## Fourbycb

ECCO brand has a LED dual Rotaor, Its bright in the day and even brighter at night Fairly priced and you get the best of both L.E.D.s & a rotar and hard to destroy . I dropped mine from 5 ft and it still works just like the day I purchased it


----------



## Roundhammer

It took almost 4yrs to make that decision? 

LOL..No..You must have confused with someone else..

Ordered it today from Strobes'n more 

Promo code worked great!

but SHHHHHHHH the wife doesn't know yet 

RH


----------



## Roundhammer

WOOO HOO!

Okay..So my responder showed up a couple days ago. 

The price and free shipping from Strobes'n more was AWESOME!

HOWEVER..I got burned on Brokerage fees $55.00..plus $38.00 Duty (not bad really)..Taxes..Still over $100 in addtional costs..

But it's here and I can't wait to plug it in and play with it...I might even make my first youtube video??..Hmmmmmmm 

RH


----------



## firefighter4418

i have a sound off pinnacle mini bar and love the crap out of it its very bright and love the 20 plus flash patterns plus there amaerican made i do belive in michigan


----------



## nmsnow

I picked up a Whelen Mini-Justice. Loved it till a buddy dropped it on the ground from the bed of my truck and totaled it. Got it from coderunnerspse.com. Back to the Firebeam.


----------

